# Kann ich bei meinem Vorbau die Lenkerhöhe verstellen



## Iconoclast1990 (25. Oktober 2009)

Bei meinem neuen MTB steht der Sattel deutlich höher als der Lenker und würde deshalb den Lenker gerne etwas höher einstellen, weiß aber nicht ob das bei meinem Vorbau geht. Ist ein Gravity-9 Steep Face SL 7050 Vorbau. Wär toll wenn jemand weiß ob und wie das geht.


----------



## Berty_Fox (25. Oktober 2009)

wenn du noch über dem Vorbau so Spacer hast, kannst du die unter den Vorbau machen, Schraube oben drauf lösen, dann die beiden Schrauben links und rechts lösen, dann Vorbau mit Spacern runterziehen, dann die Spacer auf den Gabelschaft und ganz oben dann den Vorbau, sonst gibts so Dinger damit der Vorbau höher wird, da wird quasi der Gabelschaft verlängert, frag mal bei denem Händler danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (25. Oktober 2009)

...viel wird da aber nicht mehr zu holen sein.
was hilft ist ein vorbau mit steilerem winkel.


----------



## DABAIKA (25. Oktober 2009)

du wirst um eienn neuen vorbau nicht herumkommen,deine gabel liefert (lt.pic) keinen raum nach oben^^...
empfehlung meinerseits syntace fro 99 vorbau der ist munter verstellbar ,gut,leicht und bezahlbar



ausser, neue gabel mit längerem gabelschaft  einbauen dann spacerturm aufbauen(ist aber m.e. nach eher die:kotz: -lösung


----------



## tombrider (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man es mag, kann man natürlich auch mit einem Downhill-Lenker noch ein paar Zentimeter rausholen. Die Kröpfung wird von vielen als angenehmer empfunden.


----------



## Iconoclast1990 (25. Oktober 2009)

Weiß nicht ob das jetzt ne dumme Frage is, aber kann man eigentlich nen Gabelschaft gegen nen längern wechseln? Is ne Rock Shox Reba SL


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. Oktober 2009)

gar nicht


----------



## lix (25. Oktober 2009)

Schaftwechsel: Praktisch machbar, preislich aber aufwendig.
Billiger und effektiver: Das variable VRO-System von Syntace, klappt wunderbar.


----------



## Iconoclast1990 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hab bissl gegoogelt und hab dan son Teil gefunden fÃ¼r preiswerte 20 â¬ gefunden. Denkt ihr sowas hÃ¤lt auch groÃen Belastungen stand?




Von dem Syntace VRO System hab ich schon gehÃ¶rt sieht aber nach nur sehr wenig HÃ¶hengewinn aus. WeiÃ jemand wie viel cm das Syntace bringt? Und brÃ¤uchte ich dafÃ¼r nen neuen Vorbau oder lÃ¤sst sich das an meinen basteln?


----------



## Nordpol (25. Oktober 2009)

... das vro-system ist ja der neue Vorbau, und der höhengewinn ist ca. 30mm (max.).

und das was du da abgebildet hast, würde natürlich auch gehen, was es aushält weiß ich allerdings nicht. ist auf jedenfall keine optimale Lösung.


----------



## oldman (25. Oktober 2009)

Iconoclast1990 schrieb:


> Hab bissl gegoogelt und hab dan son Teil gefunden für preiswerte 20  gefunden. Denkt ihr sowas hält auch großen Belastungen stand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit einem derartigen Teil wuerde ich nicht im Gelaende herumturnen, das ist eher was fuer`n Hollandrad.

Schau Dir das VRO System mal an oder versuche einen steilen Vorbau. 

mal was anderes - Du sagst das Bike ist neu. Hast Du es denn vor dem Kauf nicht mal Probe gesessen/gefahren?
Hat der Händler es Dir nicht passend montiert?
Stell doch mal ein Bild hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (25. Oktober 2009)

Iconoclast1990 schrieb:


> Bei meinem neuen MTB steht der Sattel deutlich höher als der Lenker und würde deshalb den Lenker gerne etwas höher einstellen, weiß aber nicht ob das bei meinem Vorbau geht. Ist ein Gravity-9 Steep Face SL 7050 Vorbau. Wär toll wenn jemand weiß ob und wie das geht.




Hallo Iconoclast1990,

der Vorbau von Syntace und/oder ein gekröpfter Lenker sind durchaus gute Möglichkeiten das Problem zu lösen.
Wieviel Zentimeter beträgt denn die Überhöhung ???
Sind es vielleicht sogar deutlich mehr als 15 Zentimeter ?
Interessant wären die Länge des Obberrohrs und die Größe Deines Rahmens und Deine Körpergröße und Schrittlänge.

Es stellt sich dann die Frage ob nicht der Rahmen für Deine Körpergröße zu klein ist.

Es grüßt der Schwimmer


----------



## Iconoclast1990 (26. Oktober 2009)

Der Rahmen is 19 Zoll
Die Maße des Rahmens sind im nachfolgenden Link zu sehn 
http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...oducts/03003-Reba/SubProducts/03003-reba-0001

Körpergröße 1,79m
Schrittlänge 89 cm

Überhöhung beträgt ca 8 cm. Mal sehn vielleicht gewöhn ich mich ja noch an die Sitzposition. Würde mich halt vor allem wenns etwas steiler bergab geht wohler fühlen, wenn mein Schwerpunkt etwas weiter hinten wäre.


----------



## flyingscot (26. Oktober 2009)

Iconoclast1990 schrieb:


> Überhöhung beträgt ca 8 cm. Mal sehn vielleicht gewöhn ich mich ja noch an die Sitzposition. Würde mich halt vor allem wenns etwas steiler bergab geht wohler fühlen, wenn mein Schwerpunkt etwas weiter hinten wäre.



8cm ist schon ziemlich viel für ein Tourenrad. Für eine CrossCountry Rennmaschine wäre es noch ok. Da fahre ich ca. 7cm.

Bist du sicher, dass der Sattel nicht zu hoch eingestellt ist?


----------



## Iconoclast1990 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich an die Faustregel gehalten dass man mit der Ferse noch gerade so ans Pedal kommt wenn man drauf Sitzt. Nutze das Rad als Allroundbike undhätte gern ne Position mit der ich überall gut zurechtkomme.


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Oktober 2009)

Rahmengröße passt jedenfalls, wenn du korrekt gemessen hast, hast du aber recht lange Beine.

Ob die Sattelhöhe richtig ist, siehst du, wenn du in normaler Fahrposition einen Kurbelarm senkrecht nach unten stellst. Den Fuss ganz normal auf dem Pedal (des nach unten zeigenden Kurbelarms) abstellen, also nicht mit den Zehenspitzen oder so, sondern voll aufsetzen. Dann muß dein Bein fast - aber darf nicht komplett - durchgestreckt sein.

Kontrolliere das erst mal und schau dann, ob dein Sattel nicht vlt. zu weit hinten sitzt (Gestell ganz vorne geklemmt, stark gekröpfte SaStü etc.). Letzteres verringert zwar nicht die Überhöhung, aber ggf. die Streckung, macht die Sitzposition somit auch etwas komfortabler.

Falls das alles nix hilft, halte ich einen steileren Vorbau + Rizer-Lenker für die beste Lösung. Durch den breiteren, stärker gekröpften Lenker bekommst du ganz automatisch bessere Kontrolle und ein sichereres Fahrgefühl.


----------



## saturno (26. Oktober 2009)

Berty_Fox schrieb:


> wenn du noch über dem Vorbau so Spacer hast, kannst du die unter den Vorbau machen, Schraube oben drauf lösen, dann die beiden Schrauben links und rechts lösen, dann Vorbau mit Spacern runterziehen, dann die Spacer auf den Gabelschaft und ganz oben dann den Vorbau, sonst gibts so Dinger damit der Vorbau höher wird, da wird quasi der Gabelschaft verlängert, frag mal bei denem Händler danach



davon ausgehend das das bild von seinem bike ist, hat sich dein tipp schon erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (26. Oktober 2009)

Der Rahmen denk ich passt scho ...
Prüfe doch 'mal wie schon die Anderen richtig bemerkten die Sattelhöhe und die Sattelposition ...

*... guckst Du hier:*

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/komfort/praxistipp-die-optimale-sitzposition.35346.2.htm











... falls das alles passt helfen Dir der Syntace-Vorbau/der gekröpfte Lenker und das bringt schon einige Zentimeter ...
... such Dir eins aus und probiere es aus ...
... wobei der Vorbau schon sehr steil ist ...

Bitte nicht ... 






Es grüßt der Schwimmer


----------



## Iconoclast1990 (26. Oktober 2009)

OK danke für eure Tipps


----------

